# Suppression Contacts et Calendrier dans iCloud



## Dailyplanet (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai déconnecté mon compte iCloud de tous mes appareils (iMac, MacBook Pro et iPhone).
Quand je me connecte sur iCloud.com je vois toujours le contenu de mes Contacts et de mon Calendrier.

Comment supprimer tout ce qui se trouve dans "Contacts" et "Calendrier" sur iCloud.com ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Dailyplanet (2 Novembre 2011)

Comme j'ai pas trouvé de solution, j'ai effacé tous les événements un à un


----------

